# live wire amp???



## negativegain

a member of an audi site that i post on asked about the quality of an amp that he picked up and i could not find any info at all on the model.

it's a live wire lw 2990.4

any thoughts on it guys?


----------



## negativegain

has anyone even heard of this brand?


----------



## TREETOP

I have no knowledge of the brand, and no experience with it.
My first thought is that the amp could have been made about 2.5" slimmer by mounting the power and output transistors vertically instead of flat. Meaning bring the heatsinks in at least an inch on both sides and pinch the transistors to the vertical portion of the sinks instead of the "L" portion.
The board doesn't look like anything special, it looks basically just like any of another 100 amps coming in from overseas. Components seem pretty spread out and again the amp could have been made a lot smaller with different planning. I guess larger amps seem like a better value though...


----------



## athm3x

It looks reasonably well made. It should have no problem outputing 100 watts into two channels at 4 ohms. One advantage to a larger heatsink, is that it can deliver max power longer before it reaches thermal overload and (hopefully) shuts itself down.


----------



## negativegain

thanks guys.
is it commonplace to come across a manufacturer like this with absolutely no product info on the intergoogles?


----------



## athm3x

I wouldn't say it is common, but it does happen. I'm surprised someone would spend all the time, money, and effort to have a buildhouse customize some products and import them, and then not support it with at least some kind of internet presence. The one that really amazes me is Alphasonik. That is an old name in car audio, they seem to have a full line of products, but if it weren't for the internet resellers you would think they were no longer in business.


----------

